# I have a Beautiful Takamine and i can't find info on it



## Ckane98 (Dec 28, 2020)

I was given this guitar by my grandfather when i was a teenager. Have recently come back to playing music and pulled it out for the first time in years. I know that he bought it at least 30 years ago but it looks older than that to me. I have scowered the internet trying to find information on this specific model, but no luck yet. If anyone could tell me anything about this guitar i would be very greatfull!!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Did it always have steel strings? I am no expert but it looks like a classical guitar that have nylon strings on the 3 higher strings. But I am not saying it is not using the correct strings, just asking.


----------



## Ckane98 (Dec 28, 2020)

I haven't replaced any strings in the time that i've owned it, but actually all 6 strings on it are steel yes. I'm guessing my grandpa must have had them put on at some point haha


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ckane98 said:


> I haven't replaced any strings in the time that i've owned it, but actually all 6 strings on it are steel yes. I'm guessing my grandpa must have had them put on at some point haha


If it is a classical guitar, which is not confirmed, it's my understanding that the extra tension from steel strings can be harmful. Again others here know more than me about this topic.


----------



## Ckane98 (Dec 28, 2020)

player99 said:


> If it is a classical guitar, which is not confirmed, it's my understanding that the extra tension from steel strings can be harmful. Again others here know more than me about this topic.


Thank you for letting me know! i really do appreciate it, i don't know very much about classical guitars specifically. i am planning on taking it in to a local shop and getting it cleaned up a bit, will be putting propper strings on as well!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's one close to yours on eBay. The bridge looks similar, it has nylon strings.










Takamine Guitar TG-001 Acoustic Rare hand crafted FREE SHIPPING | eBay


Takamine Guitar TG-001 Acoustic Rare. See pictures for more details.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Ckane98 (Dec 28, 2020)

player99 said:


> Here's one close to yours on eBay. The bridge looks similar, it has nylon strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Yeah i have found references to the TG-001 and 007, but so far i havn't even found another one of these 004's on ebay or anything


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Another guy with the same questions you have. Notice this one has a pickguard...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/guitars/comments/i9xoqo


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

I've seen examples of the tg 001, tg005 and tg 007 before but not the tg004. It looks in great shape from the photos. Get it cleaned up, set up and restrung and your in business. The family history is priceless ! Enjoy


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Japanese-built Takamine guitars made between 1962 and mid/late 2012 can be reliably dated from the eight-digit serial numbers typically found at the neck block inside the instruments.
The first two digits designate the year of manufacture, followed by two digits denoting the month. The remaining four digits denote the instrument’s sequential number of manufacture among all the instruments made during the month indicated.


I would send an e-mail to Takamime. They should be able to give you all the specs.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

History


For more than half a century, Takamine has proudly dedicated itself to the art of fine guitar craftsmanship. Its longstanding devotion to innovation and continual improvement has placed it among the worlds premier acoustic guitar makers, with truly fine instruments that are the first choice of...




www.takamine.com





Not much on the TG-004 but here's some history about the company.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Judging by the large string posts and nut slots I think the guitar was made for nylon strings.... player99 is giving you good advise about being cautious with steel strings


----------



## Ckane98 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank you all!! i am so thrilled to be getting all this info it's great!


----------



## Casey (Mar 1, 2021)

I have a Takamine TG-004 and I have owned it since it was brand new. It was my first guitar and I love it. I purchased it at a department store for about $40.00 in the mid 19

60's. It originally had nylon strings and I have kept it that way. It's a pleasure to pick up if you haven't played for a while because it's easy on the fingers and has a beautiful full mellow tone.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

It's most definitely a classical guitar made for nylon strings. If you don't want to fuss with tying them on get a set of "ball end" nylon strings. D'Addario make a set that's easily available. Enjoy and best of luck! 






Normal Tension Ball End, 80/20 Bronze/Black Nylon, Folk Nylon Classical Guitar Strings | EJ34 | D'Addario


D’Addario Folk Nylon strings bring the alluring sound of nylon to all types of acoustic guitars. This Normal Tension set is our best-selling tension, preferred for the balance of rich tone, comfortable feel, and dynamic projection. Learn more.



www.daddario.com


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> It's most definitely a classical guitar made for nylon strings. If you don't want to fuss with tying them on get a set of "ball end" nylon strings. D'Addario make a set that's easily available. Enjoy and best of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen these. Thanks for the tip. I've had my classical for 30+years and I think I've only changed the strings twice. Most recent set is pretty fresh at about 4 years. Will be looking for these ball ends though.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes. Wrong strings. Absolutely.


----------

